# BT Osprey w/60 E-Tech & 5 Blade



## glgardnerjr (Mar 17, 2014)

Just bought the boat and came with a custom 5 blade prop. Top speed is only 28 mph and that's with one person and a lab in the boat. Thinking I should go to a 4 blade but wondering if I'll give up any hole shot. I've got a 4 blade Baumann Power Blaster on my shallow sport and it performs extremely well. Any suggestions?


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

I run a Powertech RXB4 15 pitch and love it! I'm running an etec 50 on the same hull, but a 15/16 pitch would probably be perfect for your 60. I'm getting 32+ at full throttle and the hole shot is great even without using trim tabs. Using trim tabs will give fantastic holeshot results. The jack plate can also be extremely handy. This prop is about $500 new.
Would like to hear what you decide on and how it performs.


----------



## Reel_Lucky2 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm very happy with my 3 blade from Jack Foreman at Crossroads propeller. Most think you need a 4 blade, but the 3 (with very aggressive cup) really works well. You give on the top end, but hole shot and ability to run with the jack all the way up is excellent. I have a BT BTX with a tunnel and 70hp yamaha 2 stroke.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Im running the stock 3 blade and get about 27mph on the osprey with a 50hp.i just installed new controls so i think i have to play with the throttle cables a bit and try to get the top end rpms closer to manufacturers full throttle specs. They are a little low maybe 5300.... pretty light just me and the wife joy riding and no gear...

What rpms are yall at wot?


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

Think I'm around 5600 or so with this 4-blade.


----------

